# Just Rescued a Angora Doe from a horder



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey everyone. 

I just got home from rescueing a Angora Doe that we are calling Baby Girl. Baby Girl was called Smokey when we picked her up. She was in the home of a horder who's husband had lost his mind and was in the hospital. The lady had some 20 dogs, 20 horses, pigs, and Baby Girl. Baby girl started out as the ladies Grandson's 4-H project but the boys mom threatened to kill him and his father and Baby Girl got stuck with the boys Grandma who couldn't care for her. We literally cut out a walmart bag of matts on her. Poor girl. She is so sweet and just wants to cuddle all day long. Tomarrow we will clip her overlong toe nails and give her a hair cut so that the mats we haven't got are gone. I'm sure there are more matts. 

She is a sweetheart and she deserves this second chance.







This is a picture of her compared to the bag of matts we got off her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2011)

:inlove: Such a cutie--she deserves a good forever home.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes she does and that is what she is getting.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

what a sweetheart!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 25, 2011)

Babygirl just made a connection with my 4-H leader when she came to see her so she is going to live out her days with her and her buns.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 25, 2011)

thats great news!


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 25, 2011)

:yahoo:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Nov 25, 2011)

Great! Sounds like a happy ending to that story. I think Babygirl is probably a breed known as Jersey Wooly, which is a Dwarf rabbit with the Angora wool gene. 

I'm not arguing over what kind of rabbit she is, I'm just saying. Most 4H rabbit project kids can quote chapter and verse of rabbit breed identification.

Have a good day!


----------



## Rexy Rabbit (Dec 3, 2011)

thankyou I hope she is ok and happy!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 7, 2012)

Babygirl is very happy with her new family.(My 4-H leader) as she got all the matts out and let her coat take it's natural form, Babygirl turned out to be a double maned lionhead!!! She just loves to run around everywhere. My friend and 4-H leader just loves her to pieces.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for updating. What an excellent outcome. 

K


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. I even still get to see Babygirl cause she lives just down the road.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

Awww sweet girl, beautiful coloring!! Glad she was rescued


----------



## wendymac (Jul 7, 2012)

Very sweet little thing! I'm glad she has a good forever home. She's adorable!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2012)

:yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 7, 2012)

That's great..at least you still get to see her..


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Right now I'm focusing on feeding all NINE of my corgi's brand new baby puppies. (Born July 7, 2012 at 11pm via c-section. mom is fine just can't care for her babies.)


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow nine puppies...glad to hear they are all ok...hope the mum is doing well..


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 8, 2012)

They are doing great. The runt is the liveliest. however we do have one girl (not the runt) that we are watching closely. She is very weak. She is a petite built corgi.  keep her in your thoughts. Here are some pictures.
Just two pups don't remember their genders.
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/577236_3324851969953_117117796_n.jpg

This is the girl we are worrying about. (Below)
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/556406_3324852169958_1873434873_n.jpg
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/396868_3324852489966_1798903157_n.jpg

All NINE puppies
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/541738_3324853009979_1743674919_n.jpg


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations on all the puppies. Hoping Mom is feeling better. 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2012)

good for you for taking her in, i hope the matting was the only problem with her


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes the matting was the only problem. Don't know how that was the only thing wrong though. The place she was at was a mess!!


----------

